#  Der kleine Patient >   Plötzlich kribbeln in der Hand >

## silvi27

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage. Der Sohn meiner Freundin hatte 2mal plötzlich kribbeln in den Händen. Das Kribbeln kommt aus heiterem Himmel z. B. beim Spielen. Einmal war es links und einmal war es rechts. Es dauerte ca. 5-10 Min. und dann ist es wieder weg. Hat er vielleicht einen Mangel, was das plötzliche Kribbeln auslöst?
Über eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
LG Silvi27

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Silvi, 
hab deine Frage bis jetzt leider übersehen, tut mir leid. 
Man kann leider so nicht sagen, woran das Kribbeln liegen könnte.
Dazu müsste man den Sohn deiner Freundin mal untersuchen.
Wenn es häufiger auftritt, würde ich ihr empfehlen, zum Kinderarzt damit zu gehen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo silvi 
wie alt oder Jung ist den dieser Sohn? Weisste, meinem Mann passiert das auch oft, ich sag ihm, er solls mal dem Arzt zeigen,  aber er"Nö, geht schon wieder weg!" "augen roll* Ich bin keine Fachperson, aber ich denke, dass es was mit den Nerven in den Armen zu tun hat, so wie wenn man sich den Ellenbogen anschlägt. Das kribbelt dann auch bis in die Finger..
Ich bin froh, dass du das Thema aufgreifst, interessiert mich nämlich auch. Ich versuch mich mal schlau zu machen. 
Wie Michael sagt: wenns öfter vorkommt, dem Arzt zeigen und der braucht wohl dann auch ein bisschen genauere Angaben.

----------


## SabiMa

Es kann eine Allergie sein oder Mangel an Calcium bzw. Magnesium... Ich bin allergisch und ab und zu aber ganz plötzlich fangen an meinen Häande zu jucken und dann habe ich 2 große geschwollene Hände. Bei mir dauert es bis am näachsten Tag und weiss nicht woran es liegt. Ich vermute dass es eine Allergie ist, aber ich weiss nicht worauf mein Körper so reagiert.

----------

